
Reproducing stressed skin effect in aircraft models (2012) - smdyc1
http://www.ratomodeling.com/articles/stressed_skin/
======
smdyc1
Found this very interesting. I hadn't given much thought to it before,
although I've seen this effect on pressurised sections of aircraft and assumed
that was the only cause of this effect.

